

Generate and compile LaTeX documents in the cloud - tvvocold
https://github.com/sjgardiner/openshift_diy_latex

======
dmihal
I've had really good experiences with ShareLaTeX

[https://www.sharelatex.com](https://www.sharelatex.com)

[https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex](https://github.com/sharelatex/sharelatex)

------
theophrastus
Interesting development, to be sure. Here's my poorly considered qualm: a lot
of what I prepare with LaTeX are for (hoped) publication of scientific
results. Confidentiality is vital lest we get "beat to press". For instance,
all editorial boards are sworn to such, (with varying degrees of success). So
were I to use 'cloud' document prep, what assurances would I have of security
in that regard? Perhaps it would be no worse than the average journal office,
but were it proven, it would be seen as a feature.

------
hatmatrix
How common is it for LaTeX to be used outside of academia? Even in academia, I
only see a handful of people using it (in engineering).

~~~
williamstein
In academic research mathematics, LaTeX is totally dominant. That's why I
included various bits of support for LaTeX editing all over the place in
[https://cloud.sagemath.com](https://cloud.sagemath.com), and why in SageMath
([http://sagemath.org](http://sagemath.org)) we have a LaTeX function that
takes almost any Python object and gives it a LaTeX representation. And also
LaTeX formula support is integrated into
[http://mathoverflow.net/](http://mathoverflow.net/) and even Wikipedia (for
the math-related articles).

